# Forgan clubs any good?



## AndyStephens (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi all

I'm very new to golf and currently taking lessons. I'm left-handed and 6'6" (double-whammy)! The instructor has kindly loaned me a l.h. iron (regular length) to practice with between lessons, but I think it's too short and is hindering me. I would prefer to get some longer clubs sooner rather than later.

At this early stage I don't want to spend too much but have noticed www.forgan.co.uk who sell "custom fit" clubs based on measurements entered via their website. After providing my details it suggests +1" length, +2degree lie, stiff shaft and oversize grips. A custom set of irons (5-PW) costs Â£99 + delivery.
Ian Woosnam is endorsing this brand. Has anyone heard anything (good or bad) about this make? I'm guessing at that price they can't compare with the big brands but could they be okay for beginners?
Interestingly when I contacted them with a question, the reply email was from a company called The Sports HQ who sell other "cheap" (<Â£100) club sets such as Persimmon, Hippo and Chicago that you see on places like Ebay. I'm assuming Forgan is part of the same company.

My other alternative is to buy a 2nd hand set such as Ping then get them altered to suit but I would be looking at Â£200+.

Any advice greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance
Andy


----------



## birdieman (Sep 19, 2008)

Waste of money, within a couple of months you'll want better clubs. I would look at 2nd hand Pings, they do different lies and your club pro can extend the shafts easily.
Try Golfbidder or Ebay.


----------



## brendy (Sep 19, 2008)

Probably not very applicable but I used to have Forgan Rocket driver about 15 years ago, the ball went an absolute mile with it, the face eventually fell off though.


----------



## Tommo21 (Sep 19, 2008)

All depends on your budget and where you see yourself in the future. If you just want a set to see if this game is for you then go get them. But birdieman is right, youâ€™ll soon want better especially if you get hooked.


----------



## TonyN (Sep 19, 2008)

welcome to the forum, 

What's the saying, buy cheap, buy twice?

Go for a decent second hand set And have them alteredby the pro once you have settled on them. They should do you for a good 5 years.


----------



## Macster (Sep 19, 2008)

Andy: I'd go for some good second hand irons and get them set up for you.
I have a set of Ping Zing 2 irons that I am just about to Ebay if you're interested ?  They are already set to white lie code, which is 3* upright, altho I'm only 6'.
Could be ideal for you as they are, altho I'm sure you'd need the shafts extending - easily done.

I have 3 - SW, plus 2iron & a Beryllium Copper 60* Lob Wedge, all in great condition, I look after my clubs.  They have seen me down from 24H/C to my current 11, and Ive now treat myself to some Titlists.

Wanting Â£175 for the 3-SW, plus whatever for the 2 & LW.

Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Cernunnos (Sep 20, 2008)

Forgan were one of those companies many years ago like slasenger that used to have a good, or at least reasonable name for themselves. However, as others have stated they've gone very downmarket.

However, & here's a prediction for you all I think that Forgan are going to try to re-attain their status of yesteryear. The eagle-eyed amoungst you wont have failed to miss the fact that Ian Woosnam has gone from wearing Hippo hats to wearing Forgan. Now, many will say, well hippo equipment isn't up to much & generally I'd tend to agree with you & perhaps there are two things going on here, one, Woosie is trying to distance himself from a brand name no-one is going to take seriously even though ther have been one or two good things to come out of the workshop & second, Forgan keen to remind golfers they are in the marketplace & their StAndrews heritage will have made a good move in signing up Woosie.

Unfortunatly, having looked at the website I'm really less than impressed by their range, looking at those pics. they are clearly looking to corner the senior golfer market, but they really need a proper players set of irons to interest anyone but those on a very low budfget indeed or senior golfers on a similar budget. The irony is I've seen better looking irons in the hippo & even howsen range, under the same banner.

As for would I recommend them, although I've not tried any, I'd say save your money, buy either second hand or look for deals on previous years equipment from more currently recognised brands, as there are plenty of good deals to be had, any more advice you'd like feel free to ask anyone here.

Though I shall be watching what Forgan do in the future with interest to see if they can get their act together & pull off the very difficult juggling act to get themselves back into the marketplace where they clearly want to be. As their website seems to promise quite a lot, claiming quality... well that is yet to be proven


----------



## DCB (Sep 20, 2008)

Someone somewhere has bought the name form another company. It's not the Forgan that used to produce hand crafted clubs of yesteryear. It is quite common that a holding company trades on a brand name that used to mean something, but, nowadays it's only a name.

Those that spring to mind without even thinking would ne  Dunlop, Slazenger, John Letters, Maxfli, Ben Sayers there will be many others no doubt. Only 15 years ago I looked at clubs from both Ben Sayes and John Letters. Both at that time were still "proper" golf club manufacturers. Sayers had a factory in North Berwick in East Lothian, they had some good irons in their range at that time. Letters were at Hillington in Glasgow, they to had some good models in their range. Both names now owned by far eastern holding companies!

Shame as these names were good names in the past.


----------



## flandango (Sep 20, 2008)

Definatly spend a little more and get a half desent set. When I took the game back up someone gave me a set of 'ROUGE' or 'ROGE' something like that and although very grateful the iron head came off three of them in my third round.  Wasn't that bothered cuz they were free! anyway you know what I mean.


----------



## RGuk (Sep 20, 2008)

Don't get me wrong....they are a blast from the past but I have checked out the website and find it a tad dodgy.

They have irons listed as were Â£299, now Â£149 etc.etc. I suspect they would never compete with the big boys on quality, so (in the words of dragon's den) I'm out.

Go for a good 2nd hand set of Pings or Callaway.

If their product was really half decent, they wouldn't try the old sports world trick of pretending stuff is good and more expensive.


----------

